# Do's & Don'ts for a new puppy!



## joshj408 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll be bringing my pup home on saturday and i'm looking for suggestions for both things to do with him and things to stay away from when bringing a puppy home for the first time. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Do: Utilize a crate. Make everything FUN! Keep free time structured- if they're not confined, they're with you- on a tether, if need be. Have a sense of humor.

Don't: Expect too much, too soon.


----------



## joshj408 (Aug 25, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> Do: Utilize a crate. Make everything FUN! Keep free time structured- if they're not confined, they're with you- on a tether, if need be. Have a sense of humor.
> 
> Don't: Expect too much, too soon.


Thanks for the input!! I've never used a crate before on a dog and do not plan on using it for Rupp. Hopefully I have the same luck with him as I have in the past!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

joshj408 said:


> I'll be bringing my pup home on saturday and i'm looking for suggestions for both things to do with him and things to stay away from when bringing a puppy home for the first time. any help would be greatly appreciated!


Never used a crate either....however I did have a big living area for the pooches in the backyard with an entrance through the back door into a dog house.

The parvo threat until they are fully immunized should be taken seriously....places like Petco/dog parks etc probably not a good idea for a pup as one never knows how many infected/sick dogs might have passed through. 

I think being super proactive during the socialization process is wise....a bad event or two can mess with many a pup going forward. I'm not suggesting an over the top coddling mentality but no need for a pup to get rolled by an aggressive older dog or be intimidated by a jackass of a human. The events which happen during the socialization process can work so well for both you and the pup just as it can work against you if certain events take place.....

I think the emphasis on fun and positive feedback while your new pup explores the world slowly and surely will make for a better overall experience for all going forward.

You're going to have a blast, especially if you have some patience and understanding that Rupp is just but a wee pup when you get him. Be Rupp's fearless leader and you are on your way to a furry best bud for life.

Enjoy,

SuperG


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We had never used a crate before this pup, either but now we are glad we use one. We can put our pup to bed and not worry about him getting into mischief or waking us up too early. When we leave the house we know he'll be safe, along with wall, floors, furniture, etc. When the pup was little we had him tethered to one of us so we always knew where he was, what he was doing and if he needed to go out to potty. 

The other thing is to play with your baby often. I wish we hadn't played with our pup in the bedroom, though. We had to recondition him that the bedroom was a quiet place, not a play place. 
Don't over walk you pup. Now that our dog is 8 months old it is easy to forget that he is still a puppy and over work him.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I think a lot of it depends on the dog, too. My male, I could have gotten away with not crating. My female.... if she wasn't confined, I would have come home to a burning pile of rubble.... and gating her in a room would have done absolutely nothing. Be ready and willing to use one- if you have a pup who is a tiny terror, it will make both your life and his much easier.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Another for using a crate.

Do read this sub-forum The Puppy Place - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Do remember that GSP are also known as land sharks - http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

Do remember socialization is extremely important for this breed, but done right. This thread will give you some very good ideas: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html

Don't expect your pup to be house trained in 2 weeks. Do expect good and bad days.

Do drop the phrase 'dominant puppy' from your vocabulary.

Do start now researching good trainers and have one lined up.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Do crate train!

Do socialize as much as reasonably possible, once your pet has had a round or two of shots. Be sensible about where you go in the meantime, stay away from pet stores etc, until it's had its shots.

I don't believe you need to overdo it with socializing. Fewer good experiences are better than many bad experiences.

Get into a good puppy class ASAP


----------



## jeepgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm another fan of crate training; it has been an invaluable tool since I work during the day and I need to keep her on some sort of schedule.

Kymber is now 11 weeks old (got her at 8 weeks) and hasn't had any crate accidents. The first week or so she got up (or I woke her) every 3 hours-ish, but now she goes in at 10p for bed and sleeps through the night, waking me up between 5:30-6a. However, I also don't give her water past 8p, and her last meal for the day is around 6p.

She is in the crate while I am at work also; I come home for lunch at noon and we walk/play for an hour, and she goes down for her afternoon siesta at 1p while I go back to work until 4:30p.

We start Puppy I class this Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Crate train!

Also, DON'T let your puppy do anything you don't want it doing when it's bigger. For example, I will let me dogs lay on the couch, they are not allowed to play on the couch. When they are little, running on the couch seems harmless. Guess again....as an adult all of a sudden running across the couch isn't so cute. Dogs do great with s structured routine. Be consistent with your training. For example, learning sit. Don't say Sit one time and sit-down the next.

Do have tons of funs, early socializing, set them up for success...make everything positive.

Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## joshj408 (Aug 25, 2014)

thanks for all of the input everyone!!! Its much appreciated!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Do: Get a crate.
Don't: Intend on sleeping.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Do use a crate.

Do not scold your puppy for having an accident. It's your fault, not the puppy's.

Do take them out after eating, drinking, sleeping, playing, when they start sniffing, walking in a circle, etc. In other words, about every twenty minutes.

Do not yell at your puppy. You just look like a raving idiot to the puppy and he still won't do what you want him to do.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Our puppy is 10 weeks I will also advocate for a crate. Luckily our girl crates like a dream and is content in there when the need arises. Again I think we got lucky, but we only had 2 sleepless nights. The first week was 2 potty breaks during the night and now it is just up one time to let her out at 2am and other than that she is content. Just always keep an eye on them. Our girl already goes to the back door when she needs to go outside but she just sits there quietly so you have to know where she is and SEE it. I am debating trying to bell method so she can learn to alert when she needs to go.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

The only thing I would change is leash training. I just put a collar on and pulled my puppy. His been a puller ever since. 
Search leash training and luring before leash training


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just want to mention the crate, consider this, your pup at some point in his lifetime is going to probably need to spend a nite or so at the vets, IF he is put in a crate, and has never been in one before/not acclimated to one, your going to have a very stressed out puppy/dog..

Crate also keeps your possessions safe when you can't supervise, and keeps your puppy safe (as in electrical cords, eating something and ending up with a blockage which will cost you a bundle at the vets if he doesn't die first) Obviously don't want to scare you with that, but those are things to consider.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi 
I just brought my guy home over the weekend (10 weeks old now)
I picked up this book a few weeks ago and I really think this is a good addition for dog breeders and owners. "Puppy Socialization An Insiders guide to Dog Behavioral Fitness"
By Caryl Wolff picked it up on Amazon, Clean Run has it too. A really good book to get that pup ready for that big world.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> just want to mention the crate, consider this, your pup at some point in his lifetime is going to probably need to spend a nite or so at the vets, IF he is put in a crate, and has never been in one before/not acclimated to one, your going to have a very stressed out puppy/dog..
> 
> Crate also keeps your possessions safe when you can't supervise, and keeps your puppy safe (as in electrical cords, eating something and ending up with a blockage which will cost you a bundle at the vets if he doesn't die first) Obviously don't want to scare you with that, but those are things to consider.



I agree at the "puppy" level and all the proactive measures considered for the welfare of the pup. But, I still contend a pup should be able to mature out of a crate at some point.

Yes, the thread cites "puppy" so I agree since I had a secured area to raise my pups in while I was away....whether a crate or safe area for the pup to be in while one is away..only makes good common sense.

SuperG


----------

